# Found Paddle- Poudre



## PoudreRubberPusher (Jun 26, 2005)

Is it a 69" Guide Stick with a yellow blade, black shaft?


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

PoudreRubberPusher said:


> Is it a 69" Guide Stick with a yellow blade, black shaft?


No, sorry.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Boonekayak, 

I sent you a PM. Thanks, Paul


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

responded to PM's, no home for this paddle yet.


----------

